# Vape Shops



## Schnappie (6/1/16)

Hi there

Does anyone know of any vape shops in pretoria east or Kempton that sells proper vape gear that you can have a look at or try? All my stuff has been ordered online so far but would like to pop in at a store as well 

Thanks

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## Schnappie (7/1/16)

Anyone? 

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## Stroodlepuff (7/1/16)

Patrick & Debbie

Pretoria Agent
701, 14th Avenue, Gezina, Pretoria
Tel: 076 061 2114
Lounge / Retail
- See more at: http://www.vapeking.co.za/vape-king-locations.html#sthash.KJ9JqI5h.dpuf

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schnappie (7/1/16)

Thanks a million!

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## Sebastian (7/1/16)

Schnappie said:


> Thanks a million!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


http://www.atomixvapes.co.za/ these guys will be perfect for you.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Bartart (7/1/16)

you can also try eciggies.co.za


----------



## Dirk (7/1/16)

We also have some stores around PTA and main one in Centurion... more info @ www.thevapery.co.za


----------



## Frostbite (7/1/16)

Hey, we are in Kempton Park. Pop in we'll make you smile 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sebastian (7/1/16)

Frostbite said:


> Hey, we are in Kempton Park. Pop in we'll make you smile
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just bought some stuff from you guys earlier  already mixed and stuff is steeping

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Schnappie (7/1/16)

Frostbite said:


> Hey, we are in Kempton Park. Pop in we'll make you smile
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Will pop in tommorow ☺

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vaporbud77 (7/1/16)

You can also have a look at VapeClub in benoni, not too far from kempton. @JakesSA and @VapeGrrl are very helpful and the pricing is great. Check out www.vapeclub.co.za 

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------

